# tardis and ironx



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

where supplies these in south ireland


----------



## Cquartz (Jan 31, 2009)

IronX you can find here in Ireland :
http://spiritdetailing.com/shop

you might want to try TarX as for tar remover.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

james vti-s said:


> where supplies these in south ireland


I can tell you your local Autosmart franchisee if you let me know where you are in S Ireland


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

Sue J said:


> I can tell you your local Autosmart franchisee if you let me know where you are in S Ireland


munster


----------



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

Dermot Crowley's in cork city around forge hill are the autosmart guys in Munster, good guys to deal with.


----------



## Larryk (Apr 24, 2009)

www.cleancar.ie stock both :thumb:


----------



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

Ah, i hadn't seen that site before, must have a better look hen time and money permits.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Im based in Armagh and produce products that so far have outperformed both of the products you are looking for if you are interested give me a call on 07784258006

cheers
Rollo


----------

